# Newark, NJ-King, Male Golden Ret. in shelter TOO LONG!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*King*

Haven't heard back from any of the rescues yet!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor guy. Wish I knew someone looking for an older guy right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

I don't think King is older-it says ADULT-His face might be prematurely white.
My Smooch had some white on her face at 5 years old.

King is a big boy, strong and energetic. He pulls on lead to go home but knows heal command. He enjoys being handled although he is a lot of dog to handle. He is a big puppy at heart and acts like one. He loves the toys A LOT. Can catch a ball mid air. He can be a little rough taking treats at first but gets better. King knows sit as another command. He was so energized during testing not sure what else he may know. King is a lot of dog for an experienced large breed owner. 

http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/NJ01.html

King 107840


Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Newark, NJ 

Extra Large • Adult • Male


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww, I hope this boy finds a home! He would be a tough one to bring in, with little children- seems like he needs a lot of leash work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debra*

Debra

Yes, I think King might need a little training on the leash.
Bumping up for King.
Have not heard back from any of the rescues I emailed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, Thank You for all you do, it takes much time and dedication. 

You posted about Thor and I don't know if you know but he was ADOPTED!!

This is Thor with he new Mom.................


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

Thank you!! Yes, I heard from Debra that THOR got adopted. I know that one of the Golden Rescues in N.J. was willing to step in to get him if need be!

Hope someone comes through for King, but being a MIX, he will have a harder time.

Thor and his Mom look great together!

Here's another picture of King!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bob Dylan said:


> Karen, Thank You for all you do, it takes much time and dedication.
> 
> You posted about Thor and I don't know if you know but he was ADOPTED!!
> 
> This is Thor with he new Mom.................


Hooray for Thor and his new mom. They look like a perfect fit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Karen, Thank You for all you do, it takes much time and dedication.
> 
> You posted about Thor and I don't know if you know but he was ADOPTED!!
> 
> This is Thor with he new Mom.................


Thor and his mom both look so incredibly happy-thank you for posting their picture, LOVE IT!

He's such a gorgeous boy too!


----------

